# Paper Air Fresheners



## divaxtrema

Does anyone know where I can get Paper Air Fresheners that we scent and color ourselves?  
Thanks in advance...


----------



## Tabitha

Try www.thesage.com I think they had blanks, at least at one time they did.


----------



## Tabitha

They have shapes & full sized sheets here:https://www.oakcourtcreations.com/ProductCart/pc/viewcategories.asp?idCategory=15&pageStyle=H

http://www.wicks-wax-scents.com/unscented-air-fresheners.html


----------



## divaxtrema

Thank you Tabita!  I just finished placing my order wth Oak Court Creations!
Can't wait till they get here!!
I appreacite the help!!!


----------



## jennyj

_spam deleted - the mod team_


----------



## nattynoo

Owww... how interesting. I've never seen blank air fresheners like that. Do you scent with FO/EO's?? I put these into my car.... didn't know I could make my own.


----------



## Stacey

WOW!  Who knew!?!?!  I'm with nattynoo...never heard of this before.  I suppose it makes sense though...I'll be checking out oakcourtcreations too.  

Thanks divaxtrema for posting the original question!


----------



## Leopena

Thanks everybody I just finish placing my first order with  Oak Court Creations.


----------



## Scentapy

I made them once but they didn't work out for me - they didn't smell unless I had my nose on the paper.  I'd love to hear how it works out for ya!  I know you are all set but here is another resource for next time....

http://www.candlesandsupplies.net/Air-Fresheners/Air-Freshener-Paper


----------

